

HTC Will Pay Apple $6-$8 Per Android Phone As Part of Patent Settlement - mrharrison
http://mashable.com/2012/11/12/htc-apple-patent-settlement/

======
mrharrison
It seems fair to me, but then does apple need to start paying others for
licensing rights?

------
mtgx
HTC seems to always be the one to fall under pressure. They were the first to
fall for Microsoft's threats, and now they are the first to fall under Apple's
threats. It seems to me they are a bit trigger-happy when it comes to paying
for bogus patents. They should've at least waited to see if Samsung will
receive an appeal, if that's what put the scare into them.

